# Virgin Media to Sky?!



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

We are in the process of moving home and have been told by Virgin Media that they don't service the place we are moving to so we will need to disconnect.

We have been with Virgin Media for nearly 5 years and are on a loyal customer discount (whatever that means) so seem to be getting quite a good deal at the moment.


XL TV package including sky sports, BT sport and sky movies
1 x 500GB TiVo box
2 x multi-room (1 x 500GB TiVo box and 1 x V HD box)
200 mb Broadband 
Unlimited weekend calls to UK landlines, 0870 numbers and Virgin Mobile numbers

We currently pay about £80 for all of the above

Not only can Virgin not provide to my new house but they also want £120+ cancellation fee for the privilege.

They then transferred me through to a "comparison" type company who started talking about Sky and how they could get compensation to cover my cancellation charge.

The package was coming out at about £85 but doesn't include BT sport like virgin does and this costs £19.99 per month apparently.

Effectively, we want 3 boxes so need multi-room, must have sky sports and BT sports, must have movie channels, etc and want a decent wireless connection.

Do I have any alternatives to sky and what would be the best package to go for?


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

Try going the other way round to bt and adding sky sports etc to that.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Explore the options with bt then ring sky and haggle. I do it every 12mths when price jumps, funnily enough spent an hour last night haggling but saved £38a month, don't have sports though. Forget the Virgin loyal customer thing they all say that!!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

By a kodi TV dongle and bin off all the TV subscriptions ? Then just get Internet and phone separate?


----------



## Jacobluke (May 3, 2015)

electric_cooper said:


> We are in the process of moving home and have been told by Virgin Media that they don't service the place we are moving to so we will need to disconnect.
> 
> We have been with Virgin Media for nearly 5 years and are on a loyal customer discount (whatever that means) so seem to be getting quite a good deal at the moment.
> 
> ...


What the hell I've got the same package with virgin but with less Internet and I pay £130 month and I've been with them a lot longer than that. There getting a phone call tomorrow as that proper done my head in haha


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Virgin & Sky will screw you over if you don't phone up every year to try and get a better deal.


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Clancy said:


> By a kodi TV dongle and bin off all the TV subscriptions ? Then just get Internet and phone separate?


That's the best way,no subscription charges,annual increases etc.
I got a FireTV box(other boxes are available) and installed Kodi and Googled a few apps and can watch all the Sky spots and BT sports and any film and all the TV channels that're out there,all for free.

It is not illegal to stream stuff,just illegal to copy it.

All the information is on Google and Youtube on how to do it.

I also put Kodi on my laptop so have access to everything without using the TV.
Aso possible to put it all on a Smartphone.

I just have Virgin broadband and 24/7 phone calls for under £34.00 a month.

Allan


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bikeracer said:


> That's the best way,no subscription charges,annual increases etc.
> I got a FireTV box(other boxes are available) and installed Kodi and Googled a few apps and can watch all the Sky spots and BT sports and any film and all the TV channels that're out there,all for free.
> 
> It is not illegal to stream stuff,just illegal to copy it.
> ...


Streaming channels for free is legal? 

That's a new one on me. As far as I can see and have always thought, streaming is most certainly illegal.

Kobi hide behind the fact they only provide the software. It's then the user who then breaks piracy laws.

I've never heard the it's only piracy when you save it excuse before.

I'd be amazed if that was correct.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not technically legal to watch say sky sports without a rightful subscription to it, but the kodi box will route through a network that does have legal access somewhere so who's to know 

No one is ever going to get caught or charged etc for using it, the box is legal so proof of anything wouldn't be easy

Worst case scenario is kodi get forced to put more restrictions in place

I have every imaginable TV channel, all I pay is £6.50 for Internet a month


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

As Clancy mentioned - The chances of the viewer being punished is slim to none. The person who will get in deep trouble is the person doing the sharing of subscriptions.


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a kodi box byt it doesn't seem to work brilliantly - a lot of streams don't actually work. Is anyone able to point me in the direction of troubleshooting help with kodi boxes?


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Kerr said:


> Streaming channels for free is legal?
> 
> That's a new one on me. As far as I can see and have always thought, streaming is most certainly illegal.
> 
> ...


On 5 June 2014, the Court of Justice of the European Union (CJEU) ruled that streaming illegal content online is legal in Europe. The Boy Genius Report weblog noted that "As long as an Internet user is streaming copyrighted content online ... it's legal for the user, who isn't willfully [sic] making a copy of said content. If the user only views it directly through a web browser, streaming it from a website that hosts it, he or she is apparently doing nothing wrong."[1]

Allan


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Stephen Ellis said:


> I have a kodi box byt it doesn't seem to work brilliantly - a lot of streams don't actually work. Is anyone able to point me in the direction of troubleshooting help with kodi boxes?


Where I am at the moment the internet is fairly slow and I think that affects things.Also perhaps where the stream is coming from can be overloaded at times.
If I get a stream that doesn't work I'll try another,possibly lower quality as in MQ rather than HQ.

The Genesis app seems to be very popular.

If it's TV you want,the Stalker app is very unreliable,but if you Google the UK TV Now app that's a better one.

Allan


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------

